# What is the best white/cream paint colour



## the.man1 (7 May 2009)

What is the white colour paint that you would normally see in interior decorating magazines? I know there are numerous types but has anyone any advice?
I am trying to go for a plain white/cream colour (minimalist look) and use nice timber flooring and pictures for effect.

Any advice?


Thanks.


----------



## Ann1 (7 May 2009)

the.man1 said:


> What is the white colour paint that you would normally see in interior decorating magazines? I know there are numerous types but has anyone any advice?
> I am trying to go for a plain white/cream colour (minimalist look) and use nice timber flooring and pictures for effect.
> 
> Any advice?
> ...


We have used Dulux Jasmine White throughout our home. Shirtings are done in DH White Satinwood (Heritage range) and it looks really fresh and clean against the dark wooden floors we have. I have no affiliation with Dulux.


----------



## pinkie123 (7 May 2009)

I doubt if dulux used in interior magazines, i would be looking at farrow and ball or colourtrend.
white tie farrow & ball v. popular with designers.


----------



## Ann1 (7 May 2009)

pinkie123 said:


> I doubt if dulux used in interior magazines, i would be looking at farrow and ball or colourtrend.
> white tie farrow & ball v. popular with designers.


You are correct pinkie123 Farrow and Ball would be in the more exclusive homes advertised in some of the interior design mags. Homes and Garden and such like use Dulux in their adverts.


----------



## Mauri (7 May 2009)

the.man1 said:


> What is the white colour paint that you would normally see in interior decorating magazines? I know there are numerous types but has anyone any advice?
> I am trying to go for a plain white/cream colour (minimalist look) and use nice timber flooring and pictures for effect.
> 
> Any advice?
> ...




I have a colour called Ice White emulsion (Crown Paints) on my kitchen, and I think its quite nice.


----------



## davidoco (7 May 2009)

Pressed Linen from Crown (shop mix only) is one you should look at.


----------



## television (7 May 2009)

soft linen


----------



## Speedwell (7 May 2009)

television said:


> soft linen


 
+1 lovely colour


----------



## scals (7 May 2009)

Try antique cream (crown).  Very light in colour and not "yellowy" which some creams tend to be.


----------



## mick1960 (8 May 2009)

Magnolia is the colour of choice a it can be mixed with white to achieve various shades both very inexpensive and widely used and can be used to mix a myriad of Cream/white colours more white than magnolia in your case I'd say.


----------



## pinkyBear (8 May 2009)

Would second Ann1 with Jasmine White - you should get some samples though, and try them on various walls around the house..


----------



## Toby (8 May 2009)

We have Jasmine white in a bedroom but it is quite white. 

Our painter mixed up different offwhite shades for us in different rooms which turned out lovely but unfortunately I don't have names for them! 

Magnolia is very yellow compared to the offwhite colour you probably want. For skirtings and doors our guy mixed up a lovely off white colour which he said good paint shops would know about if you ask as  its commonly used for this job. Haven't tried sourcing it myself though so they might just tell you you have to pick it yourself! I'd go for something in between Jasmine and Magnolia though.


----------



## VOR (8 May 2009)

You could try Colortrend French White 0401W


I have used Colortrend throughout my house and would use nothing else.


----------



## cinders (8 May 2009)

We used Venetian White for the living room, Soft Linen (or Jasmine) for the hallway.  Definitely get some samples & try them on the walls as you will find some shades too yellow / grey / cold etc.  Who knew white came in so many colours!


----------



## lotte (8 May 2009)

scals said:


> Try antique cream (crown). Very light in colour and not "yellowy" which some creams tend to be.


----------



## lotte (8 May 2009)

Sorry scals - I used this by mistake and found it very greeny-yellow in a north facing room.  Imperial Cream from Crown is perfect, warm w/ hint of grey/brown white. F & B 'pointing' for skirting boards.


----------



## mick1960 (8 May 2009)

-------


----------



## the.man1 (8 May 2009)

Thanks to all. I am thinking of going with Mascapone or stone white on the walls and brillant white on the ceiling and trims.


----------

